# Can't believe I am doing this...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hee hee - I bought a metranome years ago for that but I neded up not ever even taking it out of the box.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you use it? Other than for pace changes? *looks mystified*


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> How do you use it? Other than for pace changes? *looks mystified*


You use it to make sure your paces are even and consistent. I've been told when I find my speed that we will find a song that I like that has the same beat. LOL, so when I am nervous to make sure I am consistent perhaps I will be singing it in my head.

When we practice slow we will do have that speed, etc.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep and practice without the dog. Your footwork sets the foundation.I love heeling with Titan . He is very smooth and I know if he ever bumps I can be sure it was me moving into his space.I practiced walking lines in parking lots ect.. just to get my footwork there. Good luck and have some fun with it.. People will give you the darndest looks when you are out there just walking lines ect..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL I am going to be practicing a lot. I just took a lesson from a friend who I field train with--my first time and really enjoyed it. The other lady I occasionally saw was good too, but did not break down heeling or footwork for me. 

Half of the lesson was spent with Scout in the crate and her watching me and explaining good footwork, practicing, etc. It was great! I understand more why it is important and what sort of things can really mess up your dog so I will be watching for them now.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - if you want to make it REALLY interesting, set your metronome up, find yourself a nice parking lot and heel with your 'dog' - this dog is on the end of your leash and is a soft toy, tug whatever. If the toy bobs, you are not moving smoothly. If it forges, lags etc so will your real dog. Check your body and footwork - you may have just leaned forward etc.

And nope, it doesn't stay with you unless you continually practice - at least in my case. It just is not a natural way to walk - knees and ankles almost brushing, and not using your arms or leg position to help balance you. Your arms and legs need to stay out of your dog's lane. Good luck & have fun.

PS: Another fun thing to try is practicing your footwork while pushing a stroller etc; that way if you are on a line if is even more apparent when you are not moving smoothly or straight.

I am a chronic regressor for footwork so need to practice a lot LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you know that Barbie song....."I'm a Barbie girl, I live in Barbie world" ?

I've been told that is a great song to heel to!

I used to practice footwork in my classroom. My kids would ask if I my stomach hurt.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I used one*

when I was doing heel work, 126 beats per min for normal pace. It does help you put spring and energy into your steps.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I also like to practice to "Pretty Woman". My dogs like that song too.


----------

